# xxxs clothing for puppy chi?



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anybody know of a site that has puppy clothes in size xxxs? or at least xxs? My puppies only 2 lbs. I need something that's decent quality and affordable. Thanks!! =)


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

If you would like you can look at my site and see if there is anything you would like made. I know how hard it is to get clothing for tiny pups. My Rosie is only 4 pounds and nothing off the store racks will fit her.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Since sizes are different from store to store, one stores xxs could be another stores small, etc. 
Petedge.com has extremely inexpensive clothes, measure your pup and see if their xsmall would fit your little one.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

someone told me you can buy ferret clothes. i might look into that. petsmart sells them, so if it doesnt fit you could always return it


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I bought Cooper feret clothes when he was a baby. They fit great!!

Edit: and I'm waiting patiently for Tracy to make more boys' clothes. :hiding: <that's not a hint or anything :lol: >


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

Cooper did you check out the Holiday stuff? Lots of boy stuff. I am working on fleece jackets now. I am going to have a bunch of stuff on clearance in a week or so. The boutique I work with wants all winter stuff. Go figure, you would think it gets cold here or something. :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL I did see the holiday stuff but Cooper doesn't wear harnesses and he doesn't like the harness style of clothing. 

We'll wait on the fleece... see what you have then. LOL


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone...now my baby doesn't have to be naked in the winter...lol :lol: I'll definitely look into everyone's recommendations...THANKS!!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

kimmiek915 said:


> Anybody know of a site that has puppy clothes in size xxxs? or at least xxs? My puppies only 2 lbs. I need something that's decent quality and affordable. Thanks!! =)


Hi! I have some sweaters that I make that would fit. :wave: 

www.cocoandcotton.com


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont know what this site is like....but i just googled and got this  

http://www.handsnpaws.com/category/toydogs/
go right to the bottom of the page...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

how old is your puppy ? 2 pounds is not that small .....cosmo was a 2 pounds at 12 weeks and he's 8 pounds now , i don't think you will need an xxxs :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all that great info. everyone!! Cocopuff...I'm really interested in your ramp. I saved your website, so I will get back to you if I decide to get a ramp. I think that would be perfect for my chi instead of those ramps with the huge steps. Thanks for your great site!! I will check out everyone's recommendations!! Thanks again! =)


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My baby is 9 weeks and 3 days old, and she was 2 lbs. at 9 weeks exactly. I'm thinking that she'll be around 5.5 lbs because her mommy was 7 lbs, and her daddy was 6 lbs., but she was the smallest of the litter. I guess an xxs would fit her too, but I know that none of the xs clothes I got for her fit her as of now. I'm just worried about her being cold, but she really doesn't like when I put clothes on her because she's not used to it yet, but I'm thinking she will need SOMETHING in the winter. I went to PetSmart, and all their clothes were HUGE...and I've been looking on e-bay, but no luck there either. I went to some other sites, but their clothes are soooo soooo expensive. I don't want to spend too much money ( $60+ per outfit) when I know she'll eventually grow out of it...you know? Well, I guess I'll just keep on trying. Thanks everyone!! =)


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Charlie is 5 months and about 2.5lb I've been trying to feed him up so hopefully he'll get a bit bigger, I'm having the same problem though, loads of friends have bought him the cutest little outfits but they're all miles to big, I can't seem to find anything to fit him. He does get cold so I've been making little jumpers out of socks, cutting a hole for his head and front feet, they seem to be doing the job but he does look a bit scruffy :lol:. I'm trying to find him a collar at the moment his neck is about 6" round, but most collars start at 8" for an XS :roll: so if anyone finds any other stores that sell xxxxxxs doggy stuff I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have bought Yoshi several outfits off of ebay, they were xxs and they fit perfect when he was 1 1/2 lbs and they are still fitting pretty good now that he is 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

I've also found this cool site www.ferretcouture.com. The site's still under construction but I emailed them and ordered a few things... including a pumpkin jumper for Haloween.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! I will definitiely check out that last site. Also, I bought some stuff on Ebay today for pretty cheap. It sounds like the sizing is all different. My puppy is 10 weeks old and is a little over 2 lbs. I bought two things in XS and I think it's actually going to fit her according to the sizing chart they had. I guess the size matters on the brand. Thanks for all your help everyone!! =)


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

If your wanting xxxs clothes...why not type that in ebay?

just simply type in 'xxxs' in the search box, and click enter, then things will come up that are xxxs


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

There is no such a thing as XXXS on ebay...trust me...I tried it many times! =)


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I just typed xxxs clothes on ebay and nothing came up for UK but if you scroll down it gives 4 items of xxxs clothes for dogs in USA, security shirt,pink diva dress,dog clothes shirt 'too cute', dog clothes shirt 'im too sexy'.and they have a couple xxxs in their items for sale.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

abby iv got a black diamonte 6 inch collar for sale if you want it i got it for jacob but coz he wears a show lead he has never used it
only want £4 now im just clearing stuff out i dont need lol


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

*Abby* said:


> Charlie is 5 months and about 2.5lb I've been trying to feed him up so hopefully he'll get a bit bigger, I'm having the same problem though, loads of friends have bought him the cutest little outfits but they're all miles to big, I can't seem to find anything to fit him. He does get cold so I've been making little jumpers out of socks, cutting a hole for his head and front feet, they seem to be doing the job but he does look a bit scruffy :lol:. I'm trying to find him a collar at the moment his neck is about 6" round, but most collars start at 8" for an XS :roll: so if anyone finds any other stores that sell xxxxxxs doggy stuff I'd love to hear about it.


 Lupine's smallest collars are 6'-9'. They are very well made. If you google "Lupine dog collars"many sites should pop up,but at least check a few,prices vary greatly-some charge less,but shipping is rediculous,others charge more,but have free shipping. If you are getting charged more than $10. for the collar & shipping,that's too much! They make harnesses too, but, I would'nt recommend them. I have both styles, and they do not fit my dogs properly at all(my 3 are all under 4 pounds)The best thing about Lupine is that they replace any of their merchandise-even a chewed up collar, a year later :wink: Hope this helps and good luck finding what you need.


----------

